# does microskiff have any artist out there??



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2010)

the fish placks were made out of cedar shingles and carved with a dremel






































and a colored sketch 









nice close-up


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

If you did those you have some real talent.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2010)

you are joking right?


----------



## Gator_Bob (Jun 26, 2007)

Just for fun: connect to http://photofunia.com/ 
and use your pictures with the effects that the program will render. Since I am not an artist I have used this program with great effects!


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

> If you did those you have some real talent.


X2, and no joking. You could casually start marketing those at art shows and I guarantee your craft would take off fast. Of course, that's if you did that.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

I agree that is some great work. Those would sell for sure, I love the tarpon sketch!


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

those are some real nice sketches keep going with those and you could make a name for yourself


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

I'd buy one. Nice work [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

I would buy one two


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2010)

you guys are awsome [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif] 

i dont want to sound selfish but i dont want to whore out my work by selling it because i enjoy _CRAFTING_ them, insted of _MAKING_ them to sell.

it takes the fun out of it for me, if you dont understand ill put it this way; some of you guys build some bada$$ skiffs but it wouldent be fun putting all that love and work into a boat just for a small piece of green paper everyday for a job ...........................thats how i look at it


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

I like the placks. Real nice work!


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

nice work  if you dnt want to sell em then "donate" em but nothing wrong with sharing your skills/talent with other folks to admire and brag about


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

im so glad you started this thread, ive been wanting to show some stuff and see what people think, these are all wood burnings i have done

marlin









another marline, but its done with watercolor pencils









this is a table i made from an old spool of rope
full top









the boat on the top









the yellowfin on the top









base of the table, with three different trolling lures









buck









i think this was supposed to be a brook trout lol









i have some more i need to dig out, my mom has all my carvings in GA im trying to get pictures of, they are amamzing


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

sorry for the blurry pics, my ohine doesnt have the best camera


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

We are all whores...we all do something everyday for that little piece of green paper. Some really like what they do, some tolerate it and some absolutely hate what they do but in the end it is about the green and putting food on the table.

There is a great businessman that I have the pleasure of knowing that has a saying "do what you love and you will never work a day in your life". You may have heard of this person and he is exactly right.

Look at these carvings a different way. They are practice. Some day you are going to want something- lets say a new fishing rod. If you "practice" carving and sell them you can buy that rod for yourself. Not only will you feel differently about that rod, your parents will see you differently - in a good way.

If you read the thread, all of your "practice" has been sold and that rod is now in your garage. See how easy it is.

You are very lucky to have to tools you do at your disposal and you have artistic talent as well.


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2010)

i thought i should keep this thred going, so im updating you guys on some of my new stuff.....




























tell me what you think......................


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

> i thought i should keep this thred going, so im updating you guys on some of my new stuff.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Youve def got some talent.... I too would be interested in some of your work..... you think you could do some custom stuff if you were given a good description? Or if a picture was given to you....


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

that's some sick stuff.

berniedarkoe also does some drawings and paintings.


----------

